
Proposed Texas Bullet Train Will Give Airlines Serious Competition - protomyth
https://futurism.com/proposed-texas-bullet-train-will-give-airlines-serious-competition/
======
bhhaskin
We should be building high speed rail every where. Electric planes are not
very feasible with current technology, but electric trains are.

~~~
brianwawok
Last mile problem. Only like 10 US cities have good public transit within the
cities. Driving still wins in many high speed rail cases vs a fast train and
expensive cabs or uber to get around.

~~~
callalex
How is that any different than an Airport?

~~~
kasey_junk
The infrastructure between airports is more flexible and has lower upfront
costs making it more accessible to private enterprises.

